# Boss Rubicon



## 3bladz

I finally bought a jeep to put a plow on. It's an 04Rubicon. I have my 8 foot VXT on it. This is one speedy rig on small parking lots. It turns so sharp I hardly have to use reverse. I plan to make it a driveway rig with a Daniel's back blade that I currently have on an F250. Not sure it's heavy enough to do a big snow and I don't think Ill use my boss wings on it either. I put 235 85 16 Duratracs on and they fit great with the 2 inch lift. Right now I have the back seat folded and 500# of sand in the back! hopefully that can come out when I switch over the back blade.


----------



## WIPensFan

Cool! I been thinking about doing that but how did you get that big plow on there??


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

Cool Rig. Jeeps are awesome! Just a 2 inch lift and #500 Ballast? looks great


----------



## Hubjeep

Wow, that has to be one of the heaviest plows on a Wrangler! How is the front suspension doing?


----------



## 3bladz

We'll have to see how the front end holds up. I have air shocks on it that are rated for 200 psi and only have 85 in them. I put new u joints in the axles and unit bearings. The tires are 10 ply so they'll be fine. Probably my biggest worry is bending the jeeps frame. But the jeep is light enough it may not be a problem. I was plowing slush last night and hit a frozen spot and tripped the blade flat to the ground and everything was fine. That's the hardest I've ever tripped a blade though. It's so dang fun plowing with it, it may be hard to not use on the small lots. Plowing with such a small vehicle really changes how you can plow places. With a truck it's push forward then back all the way up and push again. This thing will turn around on the street or in the lot and go right back pushing. About like using a skid except transport time is fast too. 
I would have bought a 7 1/2 boss V but nobody has them, so I got a DXT to put on the truck this plow came off of. I didn't really need a V on the jeep but this way I can always put it on a truck if we have a big storm. I have 3 F250's and a 450 all with mounts and wiring and only three blades for all 5 vehicles.


----------



## dieseld

Love to see an action video!


----------



## snowsniper1

What mount did you use and mods or is it a tj mount?


----------



## djr623

That is awsome, auto or stick? That plow will eat up some ball joints but it looks like the most efficient plowing set up I've ever seen


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

Constant wear and tear, definitely need to switch over to the 7'6" Boss. Im surprised the plow doesn't steer the Jeep instead of the front wheels while you plowing.

Michael


----------



## 3bladz

CowboysLC_DE;1744792 said:


> Constant wear and tear, definitely need to switch over to the 7'6" Boss. Im surprised the plow doesn't steer the Jeep instead of the front wheels while you plowing.
> 
> Michael


Yeah I wonder how much difference 90# will really make though. I know it's gonna increase wear. But like I said I'm planning to use it for driveways. So that shouldn't be as bad. I'll be surprised too if the jeep doesn't get pushed sideways with a heavy snow. If it is a big snow I'll just put the plow on my 11 F250 Diesel. We keep that truck as a back-up anyway. 
The mount is a TJ mount with a 99-07 ford center section in place of the sport beam. I added a half inch plate on each end.


----------



## mrgarciainc

What a great idea to have multiple vehicles that can use the same plows. Ive been looking into a jeep as a backup vehicle. This would be a great idea if I can set it up to use the plow off my Ram in case its in the shop.


----------



## affekonig

I've been looking for another Jeep since it looks like I'm doing mostly driveways now. I've been saying for years (ever since trying a TJ for a winter) that people way over-truck themselves. Wranglers are amazing! I totally agree about being able to plow differently - you can look at a lot in a whole new way. I'd love to see that thing in person if you're in the Bloomington area.


----------



## ken643

That's awesome, but dam that's a big plow for a Jeep. Take that 500lbs out and you will be doing a rear wheelie. Nice job on it, looks great. I have an 2004 as well.


----------



## 3bladz

We just had an 8 inch snow. The Jeep is a plowing machine. I never imagined it would push as much as it does. I think on a wet heavy snow the front would probably push sideways if windrowing but I went back to a job today that had snow piled about 3 foot deep along the curb. I put the Go Devil in low range and plowed it all back in the field three passes away so it won't drift the parking lot. It didn't even spin on the turf. I also plowed a 3/4 mile country lane that had some drifts two feet deep, those were the only two times I used low range. So no worries on deep snow. I really like the 8 footer on there. I'm not going down to 7 1/2 to save 40 pounds. In fact if we have a light snow I may use the wings. I don't mind changing ball joints and unit bearings and if I use low range instead of straining the trans it'll be fine.


----------



## BigDBoots

The Plowmeister has some competition! I sure could have used a V this past week! Sweet set up


----------



## Jt13speed

Thats quite the little Rig! Just when everyone thought plowmeister was crazy for puttin a 7.5 V on his...here you come with an 8'2 VXT...We need some more action shots of that thing! Glad its working out for you!


----------



## 3bladz

I found an 8 ft steel Boss V for sale local so I bought it to run on the jeep. It's a little lighter than the VXT so I'll prolly use it instead. We switched the daniels back blade over from an F250 to the Jeep. I think it's gonna make a kickass driveway rig. Now I actually have a back up blade. 5 trucks/4plows.


----------



## 3bladz

Here is a picture that shows the back blade on the jeep. This makes driveways screaming fast. Two minutes per drive and leaving the street clean.


----------



## NJKCM883

Can you please post more pics of the Daniels and possibly a video of this beast!!!


----------



## 3bladz

Here's a picture of the back blade. I have a camera ordered so I can just watch it on the mirror. I also have a quick fist mounted on the back up light bar to hold a snow shovel. Since you can't exactly put one inside. The plow markers have been taken off since they are no help.


----------



## BigDBoots

So you have added nothing but 2" of lift? Stock everything else?


----------



## 3bladz

Air shocks on the front too. I have an edge cts monitor in it now also. I can watch the trans temp. Voltage and engine coolant temp. Trans gets to 210 sometimes. I'll be adding a tranny cooler. Probably the dual PSC one. I have one of them on my rock crawler jeep, but I'll hook both sides to the trans since I don't have hydro assist steering on the plow jeep (yet!)


----------



## Jon Geer

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144978

Post #10

Jeeps make real fast driveway plows.


----------



## affekonig

Did I see this Jeep holding a Boss V on craigslist the other day? It'd be weird if there was another red Rubicon with a Boss V in central IL...


----------



## 3bladz

Haha good catch. Yep same one. I bought another DXT and don't really need two eight footers. I have one of my 11 F250's for sale too. It's listed with the VXT but I don't really want to sell both plows. I just thought it might help sell the truck.


----------



## mrgarciainc

If you are still selling it, send me an email

mrgarciainc (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## 3bladz

I really liked the TJ last year so I added a JK to the fleet this year. It's a 2009 Rubi. I put the same Goodyear Duratracs on and another Daniels pull plow. The front has a 7 1/2 Boss V. I bought 2 9ft DXTs last year and sold one old poly 9ft V. I bought a 2010 F250 this Fall with the 7 1/2 V. So we put the DXT on it and run the 7 1/2 on the Jk. It came with Boss wings and I have been using them the last couple storms. Again, I just use the Jeeps mainly for the driveway routes but I do a couple small lots and a circle entry and some wide walks at a business complex.


----------



## mrgarciainc

Really looking to get a LJ. But would love to know your input between the JK and the TJ. LJs are holding their price very well but I feel I would use it more in the summer and prefer the inline 6. Are you putting them on yourself? I think I would have a hard time to find someone to put a v-plow on the jeep up here in Chicago. The 2 places I asked already wont do it.


----------



## onemanband

Good Morning 3 Bladz. I sent you a PM. Im looking at that exact set up for my Jeep. What Length Daniels plow is that you have?


----------



## 3bladz

They are both 90 inch. One has steel edge and one has poly.


----------



## EWSplow

Nice!
I've been talking about building the same rig for a couple years. But, talk is cheap. 
Finding a decent jeep with an automatic isn't.


----------



## 3bladz

Make me an offer. Lol. The jeeps are working great. We have added to both of those routes and reduced our times. The guys are getting more efficient using them. They are much more comfortable than the tractors too. Now I just wish Boss would make a 7 1/2 DXT. 
We had a super wet 4-5" snow last week and I plowed with the wings on the 7 1/2 V. I did have to put the JK in low at an apartment complex. But it pushed stupid amounts of snow.


----------



## EWSplow

How'd the jeep do with the v inverted?
Quite a few years ago, I had an old cj7 that I left at a condo site just for doing the tight spots. It was a straight blade but did what I needed. Only drawback was it was a stick. A little slower than plowing with an automatic.


----------

